# Can mice eat rat food?



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Can adult mice eat the Oxbow Adult Rat Food?


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

The analysis of a mouse's diet should be 13%-15% protein, 5% fat, and 10% fiber. The Guaranteed Analysis of Oxbow Adult Rat Food is 15% protein, 4% fat, and 2% fiber. So, I would say no.
But, you can use a seed/grain mix combined with a good pellet, the following seed/grain mixes are recommended: Tiny Friends Farm Reggie Rat & Mimi Mouse Food, Mouse Nature, Tropical Carnival Rat & Mouse Food, and Vitakraft Vita Smart Rat & Mouse Food. The following pellets are recommended: Mazuri Rat & Mouse Diet, and Oxbow Mouse & Young Rat Food. Or, you could make your own mix, a ton of research is required before you decide to do that. Please, pLeAsE, *PLEASE!! *Research, before feeding ANY food to your mice.


----------

